# Zeus!



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

He is one good looking horse! Is he a draft cross?? I love how chunky he is! No critique from me, he looks lovely. Lucky i'm in a different country or i'd steal him! How old is he? What are you hoping to dow ith him, more jumping?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks! He's a 9 year old Warmblood X Thoroughbred.
And yeah, I'm going to be jumping with him as well as taking dressage lessons and goofing off western every once in a while. He neckreins already too, which is wonderful.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry for the double post. Forgot to add the video of him jumping.
Whoops, ha ha.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Aw he;s lovely, and sounds perfect for what you want! I'm very jealous :]


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Awwe he looks wonderful!!
He actually reminds me a bit of my pony (probably why I like him so much ) What are his WB lines?
I would just ask why they are riding him in the gag? And please do get him in some dressage lessons I have a feeling that stride could open up a lot more, while staying collected that it shows in the video, and the girl shouldn't need to haul on his face for a turn.
If he really is anything like my boy (and it looks like they're basically brothers) then those horses like to run, and they like to be on the other side of the obstacles, but they are really really sensitive and even when they go into crazy run mode, they do have a really nice half halt.
Anyways, smashing horse! Just make sure you vet him really well. Check out his hocks and entire forelegs specifically. Good luck!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmm, I can't answer your question about the gag... dunno why.
Dressage lessons are definitely happening. I've ALWAYS wanted to take them and from how he moves he'd be stellar at it. I see what you mean about him getting his face yanked around a bit and his owner has actually told me that he's really responsive and light so that kind of confuses me... she could have been a bit nervous? Well, I'll find out when I go try him anyway.

He'll get a thorough vet check. 
I also have a guarantee from his current owner (and we'll get this in paper) that if for any reason we couldn't take care of him anymore that she'd take him back. She loves this horse soooo much.

That's why she'd be so thrilled to sell him to me. So he'd going to someone she knows and feels confident about. She's going to have a hard time letting him go but she has her new horse to work with and he's not getting enough love.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm so excited for you 
I really hope he passes his vet check. He looks like an awesome horse!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Judging by that "flat" bum, I would say he has quite alot of "old type" warmblood in him. This is very common in showjumpers of the heavier type here...I think he is LOVELY!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

As for the gag, he looks like alot of horse to keep control of and the girl/s riding him don't look particularly strong to me...lol


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi gillian, remember me? good luck he is lovely!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

wow...that horse has some POWER! :shock: His name suits him, fo sho haha


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks you guys. 
I think his name is perfect for him.
:]


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

What a lovely guy! Keep us posted and let us know if you get him!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

wow what a pretty boy!  Definately let us know if you get him or not:wink:


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

he is amazing, love him  if you don't want him i do!


----------



## shellyshoe (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow he looks like a great horse, i hope you like the hot forwarding going type horse, the girl riding him looks like she has some trouble keeping him balanced and steady in the turns


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is absolutely stunning. The only thing in the pix that jumped out at me was the flat butt but after reading, it sounds like that is how he is supposed to be built. Toward the end of the jump course, it looked like he was starting to get really pushy and not as responsive to the bit as he should have been but he still looks really nice.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks you guys!
We're planning a time when we can go see him and I can try him out. He's about 4 hours away. It'll most likely be pretty soon though! I'm so excited.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

the second jumping picture is very nice, he's a very pretty horse =] He looks great, and looks like a nice jumper.


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

What a powerhouse.  I really like how he's built, and I think he'd really benefit from Dressage lessons, as you've said. You two will make a lovely pair, I think.  Good luck!


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness, does that happen to be somebody named Liz? I remember seeing this horse and her on ultimate horse board...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, wow I LOVE him! I hope you get him


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah kerplop, that's Liz.
^.^

That's how I found out about him, and how we started talking.
I've been a member of that board for years.


----------

